# 5bbt



## jgar477 (Mar 4, 2008)

This will be my first time doing this. Every time I go to NYC I leave my car in Newark and take the train into Manhattan. I am driving in from central NY. What is the best way of getting myself and my bike to Manhattan? Or should I just drive into Manhattan?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I drove in when I did it. If I did it again, I would park in Staten Island near the finish. The ferry at the end is a PITA.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

You can also look into parking in Jersey City, it's a quick train ride to lower Manhattan.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> I drove in when I did it. If I did it again, I would park in Staten Island near the finish. The ferry at the end is a PITA.


^^^ THIS ^^^
This is what I did the one and only time I did 5BBT, although I parked near the ferry, which is a few miles past the finish. I didn't plan on hanging around after the ride so I wanted to make a quick escape back to NJ. Check into the ferry schedule - I needed to get there early enough to find a place to park and make it to the terminal for the 7AM ferry. There will be many other riders doing the same, so just follow the crowd.


----------



## ptf (Jul 19, 2008)

This might help.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/new-york-new-jersey/getting-nyc-five-borough-tour-303916.html


----------



## jgar477 (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for the replies gentlemen


----------

